# Need help setting up WIFI at home



## Ronnie11 (Oct 12, 2012)

So hey guys,i have a 2mbps plan mtnl broadband at home...i plan on converting it into a wifi network.
This is the non wifi router of mtnl i got.


Now i wish to change this by buying a router. I need a really long range because i plan on covering my house & 2 floors..which acc to me is hard because of the concrete in the way...So is there a way to do this...Also the box says it is ADSL2..so need one compatible router..I think it uses an ethernet connection. Now assuming that the wifi range is not long enough to cover my house,are there any other solutions to it..like putting more routers etc..Also the wifi will be used by one desktop pc & other by laptops..so do i need some sort of other routers to expand the wifi range..because i see wifi ranges which are thousands of feet away with quite many obstructions in between...So pls help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2012)

TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
along with this should do the job
TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2012)

One more question..a friend of mine told me that in order to activate wifi,other than the router,you need to inform the ISP to disable something..any idea?



whitestar_999 said:


> TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
> along with this should do the job
> TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay


Thanks for the response..but what is the second thing?That antenna thing??how is this router in comparison to dlink 2750?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 13, 2012)

what is your budget? and how much area is to be covered? area in sqft would help.
the dlink 2750u is a modem/wireless-router. i.e two in one, it sounds good, but in practice its not. I had the dlink 2750u, the range was really bad, there were frequent connection drops (I had to manually restart the device). what I can suggest is to use your mtnl router as the modem, and buy a standalone wireless router.

Routers  that I suggest are TP-LINK TL-WR941ND for Rs.2808 or the TP-Link TL-WR1043ND for Rs.3660.

the above two models are similar in all functionality except that the second one has a USB port for connecting hardisks/pendrives (like a mini NAS). if you don't need usb the first model is more than enough, also another plus point is that the antenna is changeable to something more powerful if you want to. 

now if you want even more range you can get this device TPLINK TL-WA701ND it can act as a wireless repeater, and give you extended coverage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

many modems/routers have external antenna which can be removed & better antenna can be installed.someone here posted that TP-LINK TL-ANT2408CL antenna has very good range.you don't have to buy antenna straight away.get the WR941ND first & if you feel range insufficient then you can buy antenna.also no need to even think about any other brand except TP-LINK/ASUS in below Rs.7000 range of modem/router.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what is your budget? and how much area is to be covered? area in sqft would help.
> the dlink 2750u is a modem/wireless-router. i.e two in one, it sounds good, but in practice its not. I had the dlink 2750u, the range was really bad, there were frequent connection drops (I had to manually restart the device). what I can suggest is to use your mtnl router as the modem, and buy a standalone wireless router.
> 
> Routers  that I suggest are TP-LINK TL-WR941ND for Rs.2808 or the TP-Link TL-WR1043ND for Rs.3660.
> ...



Erm...can spend upto 2800/-..well...2000-3000 feet atleast needs to be covered..want this to cover my entire house,but heard that if there is concrete between,it has problems with range.Also needs to go 30 feet down to the ground floor. I have realised that the wifi router won't be able to cover so much area...so is there a way i can get another router or something to extend the range??Is that what you mentioned with TL WA70IND??Do not need USB ports..



whitestar_999 said:


> many modems/routers have external antenna which can be removed & better antenna can be installed.someone here posted that TP-LINK TL-ANT2408CL antenna has very good range.you don't have to buy antenna straight away.get the WR941ND first & if you feel range insufficient then you can buy antenna.also no need to even think about any other brand except TP-LINK/ASUS in below Rs.7000 range of modem/router.



By replacing antenna..what difference would it make?Won't it result in the same range as before..or you mean add additional antennas?Heard 3 antenna ones have much better range...where do u buy these antennas from??Ok will inquire about WR94IND..also isn't tp link a chinese company?Are they reliable?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

different antennas have different dBi value.dBi value basically indicates strength of the signal so more the dBi value more will be the range.TP-LINK is the largest market share holder in the world for WLAN and Broadband CPE device shipments & one of the the most recommended brand on major international shopping/broadband/technical sites for their price & features.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> different antennas have different dBi value.dBi value basically indicates strength of the signal so more the dBi value more will be the range.TP-LINK is the largest market share holder in the world for WLAN and Broadband CPE device shipments & one of the the most recommended brand on major international shopping/broadband/technical sites for their price & features.



Ok thanks..that makes sense...so i need to buy a router then...ok one more thing,can anyone tell me how to disable max limit thing on mtnl?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

WR941NDW8961ND is both ADSL modem & router while TL-WR1043ND is only router but it has usb port for sharing pen drive/hdd over wifi & gigabit LAN porTD-W8961ND ts.i don't know about any max limit thing on MTNL.if you mean FUP then no.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 13, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Erm...can spend upto 2800/-..well...2000-3000 feet atleast needs to be covered..want this to cover my entire house,but heard that if there is concrete between,it has problems with range.Also needs to go 30 feet down to the ground floor. I have realised that the wifi router won't be able to cover so much area...so is there a way i can get another router or something to extend the range??Is that what you mentioned with TL WA70IND??Do not need USB ports..


well then get the  TP-LINK TL-WR941ND it fits your budget, and yes walls interfere with the range, so the range differs from house to house, get the WR941ND see if it covers your required area, if not then you can get the TL WA70IND, it is a wireless router that an act as a wireless repeater.
watch this,




whitestar_999 said:


> WR941ND is both ADSL modem & router while TL-WR1043ND is only router but it has usb port for sharing pen drive/hdd over wifi & gigabit LAN ports.i don't know about any max limit thing on MTNL.if you mean FUP then no.


no bro, WR941ND does not have a modem, its only a wireless router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^corrected.it was a copy paste error,pasted wrong model name.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 14, 2012)

first of all..sry for my extremely late reply..was doing a bit of research myself...the vid was extremely helpful..learnt a lot...i actually need a adsl2 enabled router mainly because the primary router will still be connected to the desktop computer...also where do i buy these antennas??How powerful are 5DBI's?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

first buy the W8961ND as you may not need the antenna.someone posted that this model works fine on the floor above where this model was placed.most wifi modem/router have 3-4dbi antenna & the link i posted was of TP-LINK 8dbi omni-directional antenna so you can easily guess how much more powerful a 8dbi antenna is.


----------

